# Marie - by Anonymous (~BBW, ~BHM, eating ~~WG)



## Observer (Jun 27, 2006)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Eating, ~~WG_

*Marie 
by Anonymous*​
Marie seemed a bit puzzled as she smiled and said, You are still sure this is what you want? 

Ted and Maria had been married for five years. They were very happy. Both of them had fulfilling jobs, Jim loved teaching at the local college, and Marie wrote a column on cooking in a national magazine. 

They had been sharing a bottle of dry red wine when Marie had asked, How could I make sure that you are this happy with me, and our marriage, on our tenth anniversary? 

Ted paused grinned and then relied, Well, to tell the truth, I'd like to see you fatten up a bit. 

Marie looked a bit surprised and then began to laugh in disbelief. That's funny, she said as she giggled, and how big would you like me to get, as big as Doris? 

She was even more surprised when he replied, Bigger actually. 

They talked for hours that night. Ted explained how even though he loved her shapely athletic body, he had always dreamed of Marie putting on weight as the years went by and him there to enjoy his lovely wife as she grew larger and larger. He told her that he would not want her to get too fat all at once, but wanted her to take her time so that they could both enjoy her ever-changing body. 

This was not an easy decision for Marie. She loved Ted and wanted to please him, but she had worked hard, ever since she was a teenager to keep in top shape. When she decided to pursue a career working and writing in the food industry, she knew that she would have to work hard not to give in to temptation and let herself go. She was proud of the fact that not only was she a well read columnist, but also considered one of the most beautiful women to work on the Magazine. 

At 5'5 and weighting in at around 120 pounds, Marie was anything but fat. Her beautiful face was hard to resist, dark shoulder wavy hair. Marie was blessed with nice firm breast that filled a 34 cup quite nicely. She did quite a few sit ups to get a firm waist, and her well formed 35 hips and lovely legs gave her an ideal figure. 

They decided to sleep on it. Marie was up when Ted got up the next day. It was Sunday morning and he could smell bacon frying. When he got down the stairs he found a table set with pancakes, eggs, sausages, muffins, toast and assorted pastries. Marie was seated at the table with a big grin and a stack of pancakes, dripping with syrup and butter in front of her. 

With a fork in hand and a big grin Marie let me know what her decision had been. I'm not going to eat like this every day, but I just wanted you to know that you will get your wish. 

She was true to her word. Marie took most of the morning to eat that meal and from then on Marie would earn the reputation as a food critic that was growing into her work. 

Within the first six months my Marie began to put on a bit of weight. She was by no means fat at this point, just a bit chunky. Marie was very cute at 156 lbs. She was still going to the gym, but now only twice a week. Her face had not changed much, but the rest of her body was now quite curvy. Her breast was now very much in view. It didn't matter what she wore, her chest made sure that you knew that it was noticed. Her tight abs was now softer and now gave Marie a 27-inch waist. Marie's hips and butt were getting nice and round. Her legs were filling out just fine. 

Ted and Marie could not have been happier. Even Marie's magazine had embraced her new image. Marie even went so far to admit in her column that it was one of down falls of her job. She even hinted that her reader's could expect to grow larger still as the years go by. 

It was their twelfth wedding anniversary, and they had decided to spend a quite night at home. Ted had ordered take out from their favorite Chinese restaurant. Marie had taken the day off to prepare for the evening. When Ted arrived, Marie was in the kitchen opening a bottle of red wine. 

Now you're worth coming home to! he said as he put the food on the counter, took the bottle from Marie's hand and began to embrace and kiss his plump little bride. Marie had gain 67-lbs. in the last two years and was one beautiful little 187 pound plumper. That face that had stolen Ted's heart still showed very little effect, except maybe looking a tad softer, but now the rest of her body was now officially chubby. From those 36 D-cups to those 43-inch hips, Marie not a little girl any more and her friends and co-workers let her know it. She gained a reputation as the food columnist not afraid to eat the most fattening and rich foods available. Her friend Doris, at over 200 lbs. even made the remark that soon she would out weigh her. 

That night, Ted and Marie made love as though it was their first time together. He explored her expanded body from that wide ass to those huge round breasts. Marie understood and enjoyed the whys of Ted's excitement. She began to wonder how much bigger she might be by next year at this time. 

Two years is not a lot of time, but in two years a lot can happen. In those two more years, Ted and Marie's love grew even stronger as Marie grew wider. Marie was now officially fat and loving it. She was now 123 lbs. heavier than when she had decided to gain weight four years before. Her friend Doris and she had begun to shop for clothes together. Doris was only 13 pounds heavier now. Doris pointed this out from time to time. 

On this anniversary, Marie had put together a slide show on a disc of her gain showing her at different stages of her weight gain. She found herself staring at the images of four years ago and wondered, Was I ever that small? 

At 243 lbs., Marie could no longer deny she was fat. Marie was finally developing a small double chin although her high cheekbones still gave her an appearance of a slender face compared to the rest of her well-fed body. The joke among Marie's friends and detractors alike was that her breasts entered a room a minute or two before the rest of her did. 

It was lucky for Marie that belly propped them up so nicely when she sat. Marie had bugun to show hints of a belly by the time her weight had reached 180. Now, at her present weight, Marie began to notice that her hips, chest, and waist were beginning to lose their definition. She was going from hourglass shape to apple. 

Marie greeted Ted when he got home from work with a great big kiss. He grabbed her big 54-inch ass and before they knew it, they moved toward the bedroom and made love with abandon. Ted touched her soft round belly and said, How does it feel to be such a big girl? 

Marie paused and said, I like it. It makes me feel very womanly. I do not mind the fact that I move a little slower or that when we go to a restaurant that I fit better at a table than a booth. I don't mind the fact that I am quickly becoming the fattest food columnist to work for a major national magazine. I just would like to slow it down a bit. 

That night they decided that Marie would no longer eat as if it was her last meal, but let nature take its course. After all, by now her appetite grown as she had in size. It had been a long time since she had worried about how much she ate. 

Ted tried to put his arms around Marie's bottom and realized that she now had a whale of rear-end. I want to make a toast to my tubby baby! 

Now after fourteen years of marriage to Marie Ted seemed happier than ever. Doris and her husband Jeff had thrown the loving couple a part to celebrate the event. Doris and Marie had been roommates in college. Doris had always battled her weight. A year out of college she met and married Jeff. By the first year of their marriage, Doris weighed in at 190 and was well on her way to being a big woman. 

Marie met Ted three years after she had gotten her degree in journalism with a minor in culinary arts. Now, after all of these years, Doris could kid Marie about being the fatty. Marie was not only weighing in at 268 lbs., twelve pounds over Doris's previous weight from last year, but since Doris had been dieting during the year, Marie was 78-lbs. heavier than her old friend was. Marie congratulated her smaller friend with a toast, Doris and I have been through thick and thin. The only difference is that now I'm thick and she's thin. She then added, The one thing I'm going to miss is the hand me downs I got from Doris as I put on the pounds. 

Marie laughed as a big smile crossed her round face, I guess I'll be handing her my old clothes from my thin days. I have a feeling that those days are long behind me. Marie turned her head, as if to look at her massive rump. She had broken 60 inches recently and she really filled a chair. 

On the way home, Marie and Ted talked about the evening. 

Honey, you were such a good sport tonight. Doris really loves the fact that she's smaller than you. 

Well, I don't mind. As a matter of fact, I'm thinking I might just let myself go a bit these next two years. 

What do you mean, my little piggy? Ted grinned as he pulled into their driveway, turned off their engine. 

Ted turned toward his fat bride. Even in the shadows of the darken car, Ted was in awe of this once slim woman who now filled the passenger seat with her big round body. 

I feel as though I have been trying not to get too fat in the last year, but now I just want to let go and see how big I might get for you in the next couple of years. Mind you, I do not want to turn you off. 

Marie, I'll let you know if that ever happens, Ted said as he smiled 

***********

It was about six months before their twentieth anniversary when Marie was getting ready for an interview for the Food Network. She would get her own show if all went well. She would interview different chiefs and sample their dishes, while joking about being a big woman. Marie now known as The Fat Gourmet, weighted in at 303-lbs. In the ten years since she began to put on weight, Marie had become the most respected food critic in the nation. She now had fans that had never seen her when she was truly thin. 

The interview went well and Marie drove home looking forward to telling Ted the news. When Marie got home, Ted was waiting with open arms for his big baby. Marie jiggled as she laughed, Well, am I fat enough for my man? 

Ted stood back and gazed upon his lovely wife. Marie was a round woman. Her breast were now enormous, her belly bulging and her hips monstrous. His once slim bride was now fat and beautiful. Ted nodded, Honey, I love how big you have gotten, but are you happy? 

Marie hesitated and said, I have enjoyed the last ten years very much. I love the way you have enjoyed my body, as it has gotten bigger, rounder, and softer. Do you know that there are people who read my column that never knew that I was ever that thin? Well, Food Network has decided to give me a show and I agreed. I did ask for one change. 

And what would that be, my little butterball? Ted said as he looked at that lovely round face with that wonderful double chin. 

I have asked if I could lose a little weight. Now before you say anything I am not about to go down to 120 lbs. again. I like being a big girl. What I'm thinking about is more in the neighborhood of 250-270. I enjoyed the way I looked back then. I was big, but I had more definition. Now, I am almost round, and I guess I wish that I wasn't always the biggest girl wherever we go. 

Ted walked his bride of ten years into the house. They both took a seat on the couch, Marie taking up most of the room of course. Ted finally spoke, Marie, of course, you can lose the weight. I love you for who you are not for your size. Even if you want to go back to your thin days, I would still be happy. After all, you put on all this weight for me. Whatever makes you happy, my dear, is fine by me! 

Marie's chubby face flashed a smile, Oh, Ted, I love you so much! Marie grabbed Ted's hand and waddled toward the bedroom. Marie and Ted made love all night. The next morning Ted awoke to the smell of bacon frying. When he got downstairs, he found a huge breakfast feast on the dinning room table. Marie walked in from the kitchen, with a large platter of hotcakes. 

Good morning sweetie. Did you sleep well? 

Yes I did, Marie, what is all of this? I thought you were planning to lose some weight? 

Marie handed Ted a fork and said with a grin, I am, but you're not. I've been thinking how much fun it would be to have my handsome man fatten up, as I get a little thinner. Now what does my future big boy think - are you game? 

Ted grabbed a plate and began to fill it as he grinned and said, I suppose what's good for the goose is good for the gander. 

It was Ted and Marie's 20th anniversary. Marie had just gotten home from taping her new show on the Food Network. Marie was truly happy with her weight and shape. She was 287-lbs.and an exaggerated hourglass figure. She was looking forward to getting home to her Tubby Hubby, as she called him. 

Ted was a very big man now. Marie and taken her once slender handsome husband and made him a fat man. Ted - who stood at six feet tall and had once kept his weight at around 187-lbs. - now weighed in at 378-lbs. Marie loved her fatman.


----------

